# Is this a good deal ? 2005 Kioti DK45



## Cowboy

Thanks in advance for any input . Asking price is 10 K . 1600 & change hours . Some cosmetic damage but other then that in great shape . Bob 

 The ad . Self leveling loader, bobcat style quick attach, heater skirt, push button pto and 4 wheel drive, AM/FM radio. Selling with it 6ft bushhog. Has two sets of hydraulic remotes.


----------



## Big Dog

That's much less than book. Is it a DK45 or DK45s? I think it has to be a 45s with the electronic PTO & 4WD. That's the most hours I've ever heard on a DK45s. My 45s has been rock solid, if it's in any kind of decent shape I'd say pick it up!


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks Dawg . I wasn,t sure if I should post the link or not cuz it has his phone # . But here it is if you have time to look Then if need be you can delete it . He,s holding it for someone coming in from KC . & I,ll know by 5 or so tonight wether the guy takes it . I,m second in line & He,ll deliver it He,s just south of me a ways . 

  I told him I,d take it if the other guy didn,t just , I,ve been looking for more HP & this sounded like a heck of a deal to me . Thanks Bob 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1611555266.html


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboy said:


> Thanks Dawg . I wasn,t sure if I should post the link or not cuz it has his phone # . But here it is if you have time to look Then if need be you can delete it . He,s holding it for someone coming in from KC . & I,ll know by 5 or so tonight wether the guy takes it . I,m second in line & He,ll deliver it He,s just south of me a ways .
> 
> I told him I,d take it if the other guy didn,t just , I,ve been looking for more HP & this sounded like a heck of a deal to me . Thanks Bob
> 
> http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/1611555266.html



It's a 45s ............ buy it!!!


----------



## Big Dog

Good deal on a 45s 

....if that one falls through!


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks Dawg . The guy that he,s holding it for was thinking it might be to big for his needs . So hopefully He,ll pass & I,ll get it . Its perfect for what I,ve been looking for . Even if it needs something its gota be a damn site easier to find parts for it then my iseki . Thanks again , I,ll let you know if I get it . Bob


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cowboy said:


> Thanks Dawg . The guy that he,s holding it for was thinking it might be to big for his needs . So hopefully He,ll pass & I,ll get it . Its perfect for what I,ve been looking for . Even if it needs something its gota be a damn site easier to find parts for it then my iseki . Thanks again , I,ll let you know if I get it . Bob


 
 Your gonna love it I have the DK45 model and it is a great rig !If you pick it up tell me and i'll tell you what to watch out for on maintance .


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> Your gonna love it I have the DK45 model and it is a great rig !If you pick it up tell me and i'll tell you what to watch out for on maintance .


 

Thanks Al . Just got off the phone & the first guy bought it Which I perty much figured he would . 

 I,ve been trying to buy a newer tractor I could actually get parts for if needed for a while now . I was wanting a little more HP as well . I,ve turned down some Because I,ve had people look at them for me Or from simple things I,ve seen in the pics . I Finally decided to keep what I have . & this showed up on CL this morning so I got kind of excited again . All that being said , sorry I tend to ramble on , 

 I seen another ad on CL shortlly after talking to the guy that said he just sold the one I said I,d take . It was a different tractor , But the same phone # & location . 

  Big red flag to me , Hell I figured even though the first guy I talked to that said He would deliver it if it didn,t sell , I had to at least call & see WTF was going on . Ends up the guy I talked to answered the phone & Said his sold so fast His son decided to sell his . Its a 2008 YTO , 30 HP with only 41 hours on it . 4wd , Koyker 165 loader , with a ROPS & canopy on it . Has all the manuals & still under warranty , Not that I care about that . But I bought it site unseen delivered & If I dont like it I can give him 20 bucks for bringing it out & no big deal . 

  Anyway I,m getting a newer tractor around 10 am in the morning . Dont care as long as its what he says it is , Might not be what some folks would do , But sometimes in My case Ya gotta trust somebody . I,ll post some pics tommorow , But I,m kinda excited .  . Recon I,ll see what happens . Just wanted to share . Thanks again . Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell getting a new tractor is almost as exciting as getting married! Glad for you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hell getting a new tractor is almost as exciting as getting married! Glad for you.


 Mule ... I been married 3 times but I only got one new tractor .... My last wife bought it for me .I'm keeping her too !


----------



## muleman RIP

I ain't ever had a "new" tractor but it is younger than the wife!


----------



## Cowboy

I cant say much on the married part bein all that exciting , But I,ve been divorced 5 times . Who ever said the 3rd times a charms full of it . Took me 6 times to get it right & My wife & I have known each other since 1970 but never hooked up untill we went into buisness together in 1997 & we were both dead broke . 

  Until then I never knew life could be so good , its just finding the right person  . The only time I,ve ever been in trouble with her is when I traded her tractor for a forklift  , But she got over it perty quick  . 

 The only problem I have now is I bought this one planning on selling my other one , But She asked Me last night what I was going to do for a tractor if I sold my old one . 

  Anyway I bought it & just put it in its new home . I,ve never owned one this new & I,m hoping I didn,t screw up cuz I dont know anything about this YTO brand but it sure sounded like a good deal . But at least I got the manuals with it & can suposedlly buy parts for it unlike my other one . 

  Heres a few pics of it . I,m hoping someone here might have some knowledge on this brand , Just in case .  .


----------



## Doc

Congrats Cowboy.     Looks good, and it fits in your garage without having to remove the canopy or lower the ROPS.   
Enjoy!


----------



## Dargo

It's a buyer's market, that's for sure.  I was considering a new DK40SE with loader 4X4 etc. from a guy who has run about 6 or 8 auctions on eBay for it.  It has 3 hours on it and he's generally getting the highest bids just over 10k for it brand new.  Here's where he ran it last http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kioti-DK40S...cmdZViewItemQQptZTractors?hash=item20af978277

I don't know what dealer cost is on it, but even with the severe pounding on depreciation in my area I was willing to risk 10k on the tractor.  Apparently he's only getting bids up to about half of what he's wanting for it.  I had to tell him that I wasn't even remotely interested at 15k.  Oh well, maybe I'll find one and maybe I won't.  I personally like the Kioti tractors but I'm not aware of any dealer around here that will even give anything for one on trade.  They just tell the customers to sell them outright.  I know quite well because for a while the dealers were giving those people my phone number.  Of course, they were wanting to get what they owed for the tractor and we weren't even close enough to even have a conversation about price.

If the economy keeps tanking, I'll bet I'll find me one like I linked to for about 10k or less.  There will be a lot of people unable to make the payments on them and the numbers of them at bank repo auctions will continue to grow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

In the one picture it shows the Chevy tailgate ???? Is that used as a back blade ??? Looks like it might work on a Kubota too !
 Have fun with your new baby !


----------



## Big Dog

I see a Harley Davidson ...................................






.
Golf Cart!


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> I see a Harley Davidson ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Golf Cart!


 

 Good Eye Dawg , I have 3 offem 2 electric & 1 gas .


----------



## Cowboy

Doc said:


> Congrats Cowboy.  Looks good, and it fits in your garage without having to remove the canopy or lower the ROPS.
> Enjoy!


 

Thanks Doc , Dargo & Big Al . First thing thats gonna come off is the canopy . I just have no use for it , to many low hanging tree branches around the property my luck I,d tear it off anyway  . 

I cant wait to get out at night to see how the lights work , I,ve made it a habit off knocking them off everything else I,ve had


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cowboy said:


> Thanks Doc , Dargo & Big Al . *First thing thats gonna come off is the canopy .* I just have no use for it , to many low hanging tree branches around the property my luck I,d tear it off anyway  .
> 
> I cant wait to get out at night to see how the lights work , I,ve made it a habit off knocking them off everything else I,ve had


 

NO!!!! You will wish you had it on come summer . Its the best part of my Kioti . I cannot believe how much it helps when the sun is beating down mowing the pasture . My nieghbor would kill for my sunshade .
Keeps the snow off my pointed head when winter comes to .


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> NO!!!! You will wish you had it on come summer . Its the best part of my Kioti . I cannot believe how much it helps when the sun is beating down mowing the pasture . My nieghbor would kill for my sunshade .
> Keeps the snow off my pointed head when winter comes to .


 

 Not really Al , I can understand why you would say that though as most would . But give me a 100 + degree day & I soak up the heat I wont even wear a hat most of the time , First thing I want to do is burn my scalp in the spring then I dont burn again the rest of the year . 

  I,ve got plenty of places to take a dip if I feel overheated , But I love soakin up the sun when I can . I,m younger then some of you but when my bones or joints hurt aint nuthin better then the sun beating down on me . Just what works for me .


----------



## Cowboy

I,m just curious if anyone knows what the canopy off of this tractor would be worth as far as a fair asking price , I,ve removed the Canopy as its more dangerous to have it on for my needs due to low hanging trees & such . 

  Its like new with the brackets & U clamps , Fiberglass top but pretty thick material compared to some I,ve seem , also fairlly heavy . Thanks for any input , Bob


----------



## Erik

should be worth $250 if not a little more.  I've heard dealerships get $400 for them.

I did a quick Google on the tractor and here's contact info for YTO-USA in case you need parts or assistance:
Glenn Howes
Sales Manager
 YTO-USA
P.O. Box 8145
 Wichita Falls, TX. 76307
Tel : 940-855-2YTO
Fax: 940-855-3YTO
Toll Free: 877-855-2YTO
Email:info@YTO-USA.com


----------



## Cowboy

Erik said:


> should be worth $250 if not a little more. I've heard dealerships get $400 for them.
> 
> I did a quick Google on the tractor and here's contact info for YTO-USA in case you need parts or assistance:
> Glenn Howes
> Sales Manager
> YTO-USA
> P.O. Box 8145
> Wichita Falls, TX. 76307
> Tel : 940-855-2YTO
> Fax: 940-855-3YTO
> Toll Free: 877-855-2YTO
> Email:info@YTO-USA.com


 

  Thanks Erik for the info , I was kind of thinking around 300 so sounds like I was perty close . Hope alls well with You & Yours  , Bob


----------



## Erik

start at 300, let them talk you down?


life is treating me and mine pretty well - I was in Wichita yesterday, thought about giving you a holler, but misplaced your phone # and didn't want to drop in unannounced.  (had a funeral in Hillsboro, so stopped to see dad and some friends while I was close)

congrats on finally getting something newer!
what do you think of it so far, or is it still to muddy to try?  (after last weekend's snow and this week's rain I'm half afraid to go walking in my pasture without a set of pontoons!)


----------



## Cowboy

Erik said:


> start at 300, let them talk you down?
> 
> 
> life is treating me and mine pretty well - I was in Wichita yesterday, thought about giving you a holler, but misplaced your phone # and didn't want to drop in unannounced. (had a funeral in Hillsboro, so stopped to see dad and some friends while I was close)
> 
> congrats on finally getting something newer!
> what do you think of it so far, or is it still to muddy to try? (after last weekend's snow and this week's rain I'm half afraid to go walking in my pasture without a set of pontoons!)


 

 Yep sounds like a plan Erik , I,m wanting to get a landscape rake & a Middle buster , I figured if I can sell the canopy I could justify buying them  . I haven,t really had much chance to try it out much yet because of the weather & its been trying to rain all morning so might have to hold off another few days .

  Oh BTW , Do You know anything about Lucas oils , the Guy I bought the tractor said thats what He put in it as soon as He bought it . I,d never heard of it before ? 


 Glad to here alls well there , Sorry to here about the funeral though . Give Me a holler next time Your headed this way , I,ll PM Ya my cell phone # , Take care . Bob


----------



## Erik

lucas oils are a synthetic oil additive - supposed to help the oil stick to gears better when the machine is off so it doesn't have a "dry" start - and so reduce wear.
not sure if they work or not, but since there are a couple of diesel rated synthetic blends out there these days, by Rotella and other common names, I'm not sure I'd worry about it.  If you really want to stick with them, they can be found at any auto parts store.
Middle buster is a good thing to have - I got mine at TSC, although they sell them at Atwoods, too.  You can also mail order them from Northern Tool, Gempler's, or AgriSupply.  (sometimes Northern Tool does free shipping, too)
I've used mine to break sod and to open up drainage ditches next to the drive.  
don't have a landscape rake - but looking for a killer deal on a 6' or 7' back blade in case winters like this one become the norm like they were in the early 70's.


----------



## Cowboy

Thanks Erik , I need to call the Guy I got it from again & find out what he did put in it . He talked like he put lucas oil in it , not just the additive , its onl hot 40 hours since new & not sure how many on it when he changed it so I may not worry about it untill I get some time on it . 

 Attwoods has the middle buster on sale for 160 bucks this week so I,m hoping to have one soon  . Bob


----------

